# Places to shoot near Salisbury NC



## Tracker

I live near salisbury in rowan county looking for place to shoot pistols and rifles I have been to the Rowan County Wildlife Association range with a friend but I can`t aford the $750. joining fee. (Nice place to shoot ) I have been going to montgumery county on some land I lease to deer hunt But with the price of gas :smt076 Does anyone know of a place near me??


----------



## neophyte

*Uwharrie*

Tracker: Sir; we from Charlotte are like you. Dad gum it. Uwharrie is about the only available; affordable place around. 1hr. from here.


----------



## Tracker

neophyte said:


> Tracker: Sir; we from Charlotte are like you. Dad gum it. Uwharrie is about the only available; affordable place around. 1hr. from here.


I know where Uwharrie is but I have never been to the range. I would guess it crowded on weekends. Have you been there?


----------



## neophyte

*Uwharrie*

Tracker: Sir; yes I have. Not on the weekends though. Through the week we have had the range to ourselves. 100yds. or the 50yd pistol range.

As of the first of this year; $3.00 per day ticket. Or $30.00 for a year.

Coming from Hwy. 49 to hyw 109 toward the Uwharrie. About 7-8 miles a great big gravel gas station parking lot, local store, is the closest to the range. Also where to buy your ticket. ASk at the cash register and you'll get a hospital band. 
You can ask for directions there. I go in another way; still have to pay, I'll get you lost:mrgreen:

Take all target materials, plenty to eat and drink, A bathroom has just been built, Covered shooting range with benches.

Maybe we can meet up there sometime.:smt023

Follow up with any question and I'll try and help.


----------



## Tracker

Can you shoot rifles? I have a 7mm ultramag I need to zero in before huntin season:smt1099


----------



## neophyte

*Uwarrie*

Tracker: Sir; sorry about the delay. Yes you can shoot just about anything. 
I've seen up to and beyond auto fire, 8mm, BM's and stuff that I haven't seen before.:mrgreen:
Thru the week; you have it almost to yourselves:mrgreen:

Follow up and maybe we can meet up there. We are ?tentatively? thinking Wednesday coming

pm if you want to try:mrgreen:


----------



## wrfalcon77

this haas been really helpful definitely beats the prices that i have paying for the range that i knew about


----------



## rccola712

have you tried firepower in matthews and monroe? i was there last weekend deciding what my 1st purchase wants to be. i dont have too much experience with ranges, but this one seemed pretty nice, and the guys there werent too bad either, very helpful. just google firepower inc. if youre interested.

it wasnt too terribly expensive either


----------

